# Knockers



## ltcmomky (Aug 22, 2013)

I had such a fun afternoon today. We have a new yarn shop in Paducah. Once a month she has a gathering for knitting charity items. Today she hosted the first official Knitted Knockers gathering. We had such a fun time knitting for individuals who need help following breast cancer surgery. We had pink refreshments, we were given 20% off of special yarns for knitting the knockers and there were door prizes. I won a Knitted Knockers shirt. I've completed 3 knockers so far and look forward to doing many more to be donated to local women in need. 

I retired in April after 42 years as a Registered Nurse, Registered Vascular Technologist and officer in the Reserves. I prayed before I retired that the Lord would show me the things I needed to do so that I didn't waste time. I work at a Community Kitchen once a week preparing and serving food for anyone in need and now I can Knit Knockers. I feel so good that I'm able to continue in service to others. 

Just wanted to share with other knitters. If you're ever in Paducah Ky, stop by Itty Bity Knitty shop! We may meet there and knit a knocker or two!


----------



## JanetLove2Knit (Sep 18, 2013)

Thank you for the post.  I've read about the knockers. I'm glad you are enjoying retirement & finding meaning / purpose to make yourself & others happy. It's a blessing all around.


----------



## Aimee'smom (Nov 24, 2013)

And with your outlook, you have a wonderful life ahead! Giving is much more fun than getting.


----------



## Keepmeinstitches (Feb 21, 2011)

Sounds like the owner is a real organizer for promoting a following. Very enterprising!


----------



## kdpa07734 (Nov 10, 2015)

Wonderful. God bless you all for what you do.


----------



## nitmom (Jul 20, 2015)

very interested to hear about knitting knockers.....I live in Sturgeon Bay WI (Door County) and we have a group that is knitting knockers....it just started...I am still finishing my first pair but so delighted as you expressed to be knitting something to help someone in need....Happy Knitting


----------



## sbeth53 (Mar 29, 2011)

You are awesome! Kuddos to you for giving back in your retirement :sm24:


----------



## m_azingrace (Mar 14, 2012)

I think knitted knockers has an official website


----------



## m_azingrace (Mar 14, 2012)

www.knittedknockers.org

There's patterns on Ravelry :sm24:


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Bless you for all you do !!! What a kind thing to do... and so rewarding. I make things for charties, nothing better!!!!!!


----------



## klrober (Mar 20, 2013)

My LYS also has a lovely group who knit these once a week & mail them out. The store provides all the yarn & postage.


----------



## stitcheswarden10 (Jul 24, 2014)

I am a Wisconsin Knocker Knitter!


----------



## ChristineM (Oct 1, 2012)

I crochet knockers in 4ply pure cotton and they are always gratefully received. I also send them to Bali Fiji and the Philippines where the silicone prostheses are either not available or are too expensive for the women to buy. They are life altering for women after breast cancer surgery. My daughter has had double mastectomies without reconstruction and swears by what I make for her. There is a huge sense of satisfaction knowing I am giving women back their femininity whilst they are enduring life changing treatment which is dibilitating for them


----------



## wisjean (Nov 13, 2011)

I've made several pair of knockers, for my sister-in-law and a friend. They both love them. The knockers are my take a long project, fit in my purse, and a good conversation starter....


----------



## Briegeen (Dec 9, 2012)

Thank you for sharing. I retired Mar 2015 after 42 years as a midwife -was a student, then qualified nurse, then a student midwife prior to that.. We make knitted breasts for the maternity unit so each midwife has a breast to demonstrate to the new mums how to attach the baby effectively.



ltcmomky said:


> I had such a fun afternoon today. We have a new yarn shop in Paducah. Once a month she has a gathering for knitting charity items. Today she hosted the first official Knitted Knockers gathering. We had such a fun time knitting for individuals who need help following breast cancer surgery. We had pink refreshments, we were given 20% off of special yarns for knitting the knockers and there were door prizes. I won a Knitted Knockers shirt. I've completed 3 knockers so far and look forward to doing many more to be donated to local women in need.
> 
> I retired in April after 42 years as a Registered Nurse, Registered Vascular Technologist and officer in the Reserves. I prayed before I retired that the Lord would show me the things I needed to do so that I didn't waste time. I work at a Community Kitchen once a week preparing and serving food for anyone in need and now I can Knit Knockers. I feel so good that I'm able to continue in service to others.
> 
> Just wanted to share with other knitters. If you're ever in Paducah Ky, stop by Itty Bity Knitty shop! We may meet there and knit a knocker or two!


----------



## flowergrower (Mar 1, 2011)

Glad you found a few places to share with since your retirement. Isn't helping others rewarding? (I knit knockers also.)


----------



## knitteerli (Jun 3, 2015)

Wondered what the post would be about. Reminded me of one day long ago exploring an ancient street in a town we had just moved to. Most of the old doors had interesting door knockers, some double doors with a pair of matching knockers. My (then too young to know any other meaning of the word) son drew our attention to a "lovely pair of knockers!" Still chuckle about that 43 years later.


----------



## AnnTW (Apr 2, 2016)

I just finished knitting my first knitted knocker and am looking forward to stuffing it today. I had a mastectomy without reconstruction and, quite honestly, the prosthetic is so heavy it makes my shoulder and neck sore -- being large busted is DEFINITELY a negative in this case! I am so glad that this site turned me onto the Knitted Knockers site! Thank you!


----------



## knitteerli (Jun 3, 2015)

Had not thought about the weight being a bother, but makes sense, especially if you are sensitive from the scars. My friend just had a mastectomy an knitted her own replacement. She just did not want to go through another surgery for reconstruction and had known many in her family who had prostheses. Her own knitted one looks great under her sweaters, and is lightweight and easy to wash. She has had requests to do others for friends.


----------



## augiesouth (Sep 14, 2013)

Thank you for your service. Being a retired nurse is great! Your "knockers" party sounds like something one of our groups should try.


----------



## ChristineM (Oct 1, 2012)

I should have said that they are fabulous to wear in hot humid climates where silicone types make you sweat and irritate the scars. The girls in far north Qld and the Northern Territory and far north Western Australia think they are a god send. Washed and dried over night they make life much more bearable without any skin issues to contend with as well and for this reason too they are welcomed in Bali Fiji and the Philippines


----------



## m_azingrace (Mar 14, 2012)

ChristineM said:


> I should have said that they are fabulous to wear in hot humid climates where silicone types make you sweat and irritate the scars. The girls in far north Qld and the Northern Territory and far north Western Australia think they are a god send. Washed and dried over night they make life much more bearable without any skin issues to contend with as well and for this reason too they are welcomed in Bali Fiji and the Philippines


And WASHABLE too! Oops! Should have read more carefully....that was already said. ????


----------

